# A Few Questions



## agent A (Jan 14, 2010)

can a mantis get diabetes?

how about a disease where they have no hormones to develop an adult cuticle and they keep molting until they die?

how about a pigmentation disorder?

and lastly, how about a pshyciatric condition?

I am just wondering if any of these things exist in mantids, just curious.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 14, 2010)

I am going to guess 'No' on 1 2 and 4. But whatd'a I know


----------



## agent A (Jan 14, 2010)

probably right. I don't think a mantis even has a liver or any glucose things. pigmentation is probably yes.


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, i can _so_ imagine a mantis with a psyciatrich condition! Think of the possibilities! paranoid mantid, hypachondriach (spelt right?) skitzefrenia (again, spelt right?) I read somewhere on the forum that mantises had personalites, i didn't think he/she meant it literally!

Goshies, even more impatient for Dotty to arrive!

Who knows what she might suffer from! The possibilities are endless! (hehehe, Keptomanic mantid....Heeheehee  )

--Robyn


----------



## massaman (Jan 15, 2010)

it is quite impossible I think that a insect can get any of those conditions since it has more of a simple nervous system and digestive system and not as complex as higher animals and humans so there is no real chance of a insect such as a mantis to get any of those conditions as a mantis does not eat sugar or anything unless its trying to get them back to health by giving them honey but other then that I highly doubt a mantis has any of these problems as it does not have a liver or has any way to create or use insulin so i would not worry so much into this!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 15, 2010)

Don't think so. and Klepto mantis.... funny!


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 15, 2010)

Awww, what a shame. Cummon guys, imagine a mantis suffering from an anxiety attack with me :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 15, 2010)

Robyn said:


> Awww, what a shame. Cummon guys, imagine a mantis suffering from an anxiety attack with me :lol:


Actually, I think I've seen that!


----------



## Opivy (Jan 15, 2010)

god, I hope Robyn's not right - because I suffer from all of those conditions! I hope I don't pass them on to my babies.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 16, 2010)

Opivy said:


> god, I hope Robyn's not right - because I suffer from all of those conditions! I hope I don't pass them on to my babies.


Reminder to self... NOT to use the good silverware when Tyler comes over for dinner.


----------



## sbugir (Jan 16, 2010)

They're definitely germophobes


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 16, 2010)

Bahahaha. I think sometimes that i sometimes suffer from paranoia (in all seriousness) and insomnia. And sometimes demetia too :lol: 

Omg your mantis has anxeity attacks! Did you film it? SHOW MEEEE!!!!!!!


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Jan 17, 2010)

mantis with diabetes..... too much honey?


----------



## BellsBird (Jan 18, 2010)

I don't think you could really "pass on" something like Paranoia. Unless you're REALLY paranoid, and keep[ talking about it. not that i would./..You know...Do that....


----------



## 3.1415926 (Jan 18, 2010)

agent A said:


> can a mantis get diabetes?how about a disease where they have no hormones to develop an adult cuticle and they keep molting until they die?
> 
> how about a pigmentation disorder?
> 
> ...


pignentation, lots of albinos


----------



## massaman (Jan 18, 2010)

Dont think a mantis can be a albino being its a skin pigment that affects humans,mammals and reptiles and amphibians I think!


----------

